# Hola!



## heartxcore (22 Juli 2012)

So, hab jetzt Gott sei Dank auch hier her gefunden und freu mich jetzt schon auf alles hier 
Ich hoff ich kann auch teilweise n bissl helfen 
Bin absoluter Fußball und Avril Freak, 26 und w.
So ^^


----------



## General (22 Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Nielebock (23 Juli 2012)

willkommen im Club und viel Spaß


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2012)

Hallöchen und viel Spass hier:thumbup:​


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2012)

Dann mal hereinspaziert und viel Freude:thumbup:


----------



## henkbioly (29 Juli 2012)

herzlich willkommen auch hier


----------



## akiba89 (3 Okt. 2012)

tag freue mich


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2012)

willkommen


----------



## slipknot7 (4 Nov. 2012)

hola und guten morgen ich muss meine 20 minestposts hinbekiommen


----------



## Mitch01 (4 Nov. 2012)

auch von mir ein hola


----------

